
Triplebyte for front-end and mobile engineers - FabioFleitas
http://blog.triplebyte.com/triplebyte-for-front-end-and-mobile-engineers
======
ammon
An interesting point is that about half the companies we work with want their
front-end developers to show full-stack understanding and strong CS (the
argument is usually that they want to hold the entire team to the same
standard so that people can move around freely on the between teams). The
other half of the companies don’t care about anything other than productive,
practical front-end coding (often focusing on speed). We find that front-end
interviews value speed a lot.

~~~
partycoder
Full-stack engineering is like having a veterinarian operating human beings
rather than a surgeon or viceversa. Domain knowledge specialization exists for
a reason.

------
ploggingdev
Any plans to expand to remote jobs?

------
KevinKraft
Congratulations on the new launch!

